# What's going on with this horse's color?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Those hooves don't look striped enough to me, and his skin isn't mottled. To me, it looks like he has spots without a white pattern. I know that appy spots can be darker than the rest of the horse... but I didn't think that it would 'activate' without white. 

I think I will wait for ND and Faceman on this one


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

He is being advertised as 100% foundation bred, and he is registered.


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

Rare Horse Colors & Markings


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

They don't look like Bend Or spots to me. Too uniform and centralised if you know what I mean?


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

No help sorry but I think he is beautiful. I'm interested to see what people think.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, they seem way too numerous to be bend or spots. Here's the other side:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Does it say what type of registration he has? Doesn't the ApHC have a section for appy bred horses with no characteristics?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

He has ApHC papers. Registered name is "S an R Samsun," but I have no way of looking him up.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Ugh, HF keeps changing "R" to "are." The are should be "R" :lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Ben D"Or spots are found on chestnuts only, as this horse is, plus a few white Birdcatcher spots.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Ben D"Or spots are found on chestnuts only, as this horse is, plus a few white Birdcatcher spots.


Bend ors are not only found on chestnuts, the can be found on any colour horse.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Appy spots. I know this horse from another forum. The owner shaved him and that is when the spots appeared. Without shaving you could not see his spots.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

So ND is it spotting without PATN?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> Appy spots. I know this horse from another forum. The owner shaved him and that is when the spots appeared. Without shaving you could not see his spots.


Interesting. Will the spots become more noticeable as he ages? I am actually thinking about going to see this horse, just unsure about his age.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No clue Chiilaa. Face would have a better guess as to that.

QHD - It's possible. He could very well varnish, or they could never show unless clipped. :/


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

He would commonly be called a reverse leopard, but ApHC doesn't recognize that as a designation. Most of his ancestry is leopard - it is possible, but highly unlikely he doesn't have both LP and PATN - the spots alone indicate the presence of LP - luckily they are darker than the base coat so you can see them.

It's hard to guess how some of these guys will turn out. As NdAppy said, there is a possibility - maybe even a likelihood - he will color out to a varnish roan and develop characteristics later on, although in the pictcure it does look like he may have 1 striped hoof on a dark foot - could be mud or farrier trim, though. The white spot is a hint, and some Appys don't show any color or characteristics (other than spots you may or may not be able to see because of the base coat) till around 5. Usually by 3 though, you can find an occasional white hair in the coat or mane that gives you a hint they will color out at some point.

If I had to guess, I would guess he will be a varnish roan eventually, but that's just a guess - like I said, these guys surprise you sometimes, and it is hard to tell without going over them completely in person to look for clues. It is possible he doesn't have PATN, but that would be unusual with his pedigree.

Nice solid looking horse with good conformation, however his color turns out, which of course is the most important thing...


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Great post faceman! 

I was going to say he looks like a lighter base version of a filly my family has... Though she colored out way faster, she's 5 now, i think, and she has varnished out, the black spots show much clearer...though you could see them before ifyou looked very closely. She also has some white spots on her dark coat like this colt. When this filly was born she was black with two white snowflakes on her rump. Now she looks almost grey, with some spots in white and black, I should see about getting some photos of her. 

Her full sister is a pretty typical snowcap... Also black. She is starting to varnish a bit, if my memory serves.

Her sire is a bay blanket with spots, but also has these darker bay spots on him, not where the white is. They are kind of neat... It makes him look a bit like a leopard someone dipped in brown paint! His sire was a bay with blanket and spits and his **** a leopard which was born more solid and "leoparded out".

Her dam is a bay varnish roan, only 1/2 Appy. No spots that we've ever seen, she is now 19/20 years old. Was born solid bay. Her sire was a bay with blanket and spots, her dam was Arab/QH, possibly bay, but was grey.

Appy patterns make my head spin!

Regardless of what his pattern is, he is a very attractive colt!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's a video of him. He looks roan-ish on his rump.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

According to his ad on Horseclicks, he is sold.....:-(


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Interesting...he was reposted today on CL...was going to call in the AM.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Cl is probably most accurate and up to date....they may have gotten tired of the increased exposure on Horseclicks.....great price there tho......


----------

